# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Is applying makeup in public a secret code for prostitution?

## canadian

I was on a forum and was surprised to hear that alot of the people there believed this. I tried to convince them that this was total BS by saying that there's no evidence online that supports this. However, I was met with a bunch of responses saying that it's common knowledge so that's why it's not mentioned and that someone actually read this on a travel guide book. 
I'm probably being kind of a wuss but when there's so many people who's refusing to believe you, you sort of start to question yourself; ya know? 
I would really appreciate it if you guys helped settle this once and for all.

----------

